# Wolves have undesirable personalities and Katt will never be loved? (My Opinions)



## Alipopcorn (Aug 29, 2013)

*I'm starting a little thingy called ACFL (Animal Crossing: Falling Leaf) and I'm just going to state my opinions on things such as a couple topics I was thinking of earlier. I might offend you, so sorry in advance (unless I'm not).
*Wolves have really undesirable personalities for me, most are either cranky or snooty making them a very rude species. Yes snooty and cranky villagers have been toned down a bit but to me they're still pretty rude to have around. _Seven out of eleven_ wolves are either cranky or snooty. So I ask why are wolves loved? Their looks. Yes quite a few are loved simply because they are wolves and their appearance. I understand Whitney because of her appearance in the  AC movie, but the rest like chief are loved just because they're wolves and they look pretty cool. Yes all villagers get better as you become friends with them _(one exception being Chow)_ but to start out I've had a few wolves in the past and it wasn't fun. If you like them because of their personality, good for you! Stay awesome BD
Now a quick question, does anyone even like Katt? This may seem cruel, but does anyone want her as a _dreamie_?
_Pre-Prepared FAQ:
_Q: Why is it called AC: _Falling Leaf_?
A: My leaf is always falling into a void of hate xD
Q: I hate you Alipopcorn, you terrible skittle addict, you!
A: ~(*O*)~ <(This is just my opinion sorry)


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 29, 2013)

I want Katt... She looks different. And she's a cat named Katt. I mean... Come on.


----------



## Alipopcorn (Aug 29, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> I want Katt... She looks different. And she's a cat named Katt. I mean... Come on.


You do, do you? Well I have her, that's why I was asking. If you want her just let me know


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't want her as a dreamie, but Katt is a-okay in my books. She can live in my town anytime. 

I'm a little lost as to where you're taking this thread.


----------



## Alipopcorn (Aug 29, 2013)

Lurrdoc said:


> I don't want her as a dreamie, but Katt is a-okay in my books. She can live in my town anytime.
> 
> I'm a little lost as to where you're taking this thread.


I don't know either. But what I do know is that I got a signature! (Finally...)


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Aug 29, 2013)

I think Katt is awesome. If Renee moves out and Katt came by the campsite (or if I just had an empty slot), I'd totally welcome her to my town.


----------



## Ryuuko Matoi (Aug 29, 2013)

i know too many people who like the wolves because of their personality, and no personality is 'bad' some people just dont like them and thats okay, its not bad though :^/


----------



## Heir (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh...I like wolves because of their personality. I like both cranky and snooty (cranky and snooty are my favorite personalities) animals and I don't find them rude at all. I think they're a joy to have around


----------



## Alipopcorn (Aug 29, 2013)

Heir said:


> Oh...I like wolves because of their personality. I like both cranky and snooty (cranky and snooty are my favorite personalities) animals and I don't find them rude at all. I think they're a joy to have around


And that's perfectly fine with me ~(*u*)~ As I said this is my personal opinion and I've had bad experiences in ACCF. If snooty and cranky personalities are your thing go ahead and just keep being awesome <~(*U*~)


----------



## Maru (Aug 29, 2013)

Wolves are edgy! They look sharp and mean like how they're supposed to be. I gave away Whitney and I'm not open to wolves though.

Katt looks weird.


----------



## Alipopcorn (Aug 29, 2013)

I kinda want to test my signature picture so I guess just consider this a bump  Aaand it doesn't work...


----------



## Heir (Aug 29, 2013)

Alipopcorn said:


> And that's perfectly fine with me ~(*u*)~ As I said this is my personal opinion and I've had bad experiences in ACCF. If snooty and cranky personalities are your thing go ahead and just keep being awesome <~(*U*~)



Hm...I never put a lot of time into City Folk, were snooty and cranky /that/ bad?


----------



## Alipopcorn (Aug 29, 2013)

Heir said:


> Hm...I never put a lot of time into City Folk, were snooty and cranky /that/ bad?


They weren't _that bad_ but they were worse than ACNF.


----------



## Bones (Aug 29, 2013)

Wolves definitely look nice, but the reason I love most of them is actually because of their personality. Snooty villagers used to be kind of.. eh. But now they're far more bearable, so I enjoy them more.

As for the Katt thing - beauty is in the eye of the beholder. And no, that's not some cheesy way of pretending that most would consider her undesirable; it's an irrefutable fact that the whole idea of "beauty" is just another silly concept made by society to play on people's insecurities, so that big companies can sell a bunch of overpriced crap to people in order to "make" them "beautiful".

What's "ugly" to you might be "pretty" to me, and vice versa. Does that mean that you're not allowed to find someone unattractive? Heck no. We all have different tastes - humans are just diverse like that. But what _is_ wrong is when people insist that somebody IS "ugly" simply because THEY think so. lolno. Opinion =/= fact.


----------



## Alipopcorn (Aug 29, 2013)

Bones said:


> Wolves definitely look nice, but the reason I love most of them is actually because of their personality. Snooty villagers used to be kind of.. eh. But now they're far more bearable, so I enjoy them more.
> 
> As for the Katt thing - beauty is in the eye of the beholder. And no, that's not some cheesy way of pretending that most would consider her undesirable; it's an irrefutable fact that the whole idea of "beauty" is just another silly concept made by society to play on people's insecurities, so that big companies can sell a bunch of overpriced crap to people in order to "make" them "beautiful".
> 
> What's "ugly" to you might be "pretty" to me, and vice versa. Does that mean that you're not allowed to find someone unattractive? Heck no. We all have different tastes - humans are just diverse like that. But what _is_ wrong is when people insist that somebody IS "ugly" simply because THEY think so. lolno. Opinion =/= fact.


I never said she was ugly. I've just been looking for someone to give her to so I can make room for my dreamies. I love Katt she's a total sweetheart! I haven't seen many put her on their dream list. I understand she might not be the most attractive but she has a nice personality.


----------



## Dulcettie (Aug 29, 2013)

I need to mention that NL is my first AC game. u.u
The only wolf I really like is Kyle.
About the personalities, Fang moved into my town for a while and I never would have guessed he was grumpy. Probably because he stole Eunice's catchphrase ("lambchop") before I could really start talking to him. He also kept asking me to catch butterflies for his niece. Nintendo must have _really_ toned down the grumpiness.

In regars to Katt, I would love to have her in my town!


----------



## Sena (Aug 29, 2013)

I think this sort of thing might be better suited for a blog... I know it's AC related, but this sort of thing doesn't really belong as its own thread in the general New Leaf discussion area. Especially since you've gone and added the start of an FAQ, making it seem like you intend on this being a thread to be maintained over a long period of time simply so you can post your random opinions whenever the fancy strikes you. That's not really how forums are meant to work.


----------



## Alipopcorn (Aug 29, 2013)

Sena said:


> I think this sort of thing might be better suited for a blog... I know it's AC related, but this sort of thing doesn't really belong as its own thread in the general New Leaf discussion area. Especially since you've gone and added the start of an FAQ, making it seem like you intend on this being a thread to be maintained over a long period of time simply so you can post your random opinions whenever the fancy strikes you. That's not really how forums are meant to work.


I don't do blogs I've tried believe me. I'm not maintaining this thread for much longer than maybe a day or two, then I move on to a new thread. I don't really know how forums are supposed to work I'm pretty new. What are these set rules you speak of on what exactly a forum is meant for?  Any who I don't like using blogs, so no. Also I feel strangely offended, but I suppose I won't take your statement offensively and rather just leave it along.


----------



## kiyyie (Aug 29, 2013)

I had cat in my town, she was a nice lil kitty and her house was really well designed, but she wasn't a favorite.

I've never had a wolf villager so I can't really weigh in on that one.


----------



## Brackets (Aug 29, 2013)

I love Katt. She moved into my town and she grew on me! She has such a cute face! And her house is all rock-y and awesome.


----------



## idiotcurl (Aug 29, 2013)

I've seen a lot of people on Tumblr and stuff wanting Katt. She seems pretty popular because her design is different. Personally, I don't really like her but then again, Moe creeps me out and he's quite well liked, too.

Also, the wolves can't really have "bad" personalities. Just personalities you don't agree with. I don't like the snooty and uchi personalities(which, yes, a lot of the wolves have) but the cranky personality is one of my favourites. They always seem to be kind of a fatherly figure on the town. There are people out there who consider the peppy personality or the jock personality "bad" for probably similar reasons you dislike snooties and crankies.


----------



## Alipopcorn (Aug 29, 2013)

idiotcurl said:


> I've seen a lot of people on Tumblr and stuff wanting Katt. She seems pretty popular because her design is different. Personally, I don't really like her but then again, Moe creeps me out and he's quite well liked, too.
> 
> Also, the wolves can't really have "bad" personalities. Just personalities you don't agree with. I don't like the snooty and uchi personalities(which, yes, a lot of the wolves have) but the cranky personality is one of my favourites. They always seem to be kind of a fatherly figure on the town. There are people out there who consider the peppy personality or the jock personality "bad" for probably similar reasons you dislike snooties and crankies.


I'm sorry for calling their personalities "bad", I'll word that differently. There! Now this article hopefully states this is my opinion on wolves and I am fine with your opinions 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah sorry for offending tons of people. It seems to be my speciality.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 29, 2013)

I never thought I'd like the wolves, but that changed when I got Fang and Freya. I used to love the cranky personality in CF, but hated snooty. Now they've both been toned down, and I like cranky a little less and snooty a lot more.

I also like Katt ^_^


----------



## clovetic (Aug 29, 2013)

i think the cranky personality is brilliant. they're a bit cynical, much like myself :3 i think it suits the wolves very well

katt's face is just too weird imo.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 29, 2013)

I can't believe people just said they liked Katt...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't believe people just said they liked Katt...


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 29, 2013)

The whole cranky and snooty being 'bad, negative personalities' and rude is kind of... nonexistent in New Leaf. Those two personality types are pretty friendly from what I have seen of them now. I have never had Apollo or Gigi be rude to me in any way. If anything, they should change the personality names to something like 'Mature' and 'Fashionista' instead. Because they're certainly not Snooty or Cranky anymore. They're shells of their former selves. If you think they're rude now you should have seen them in Population Growing!

That said, Wolves are one of my favorite species. They have lovely character designs and their head shape is cool. I just wish we had a more diverse group to choose from. I mean, seriously. There are 24 cats and 20 dogs last I checked. There's only half as many wolves. In fact, all the species should have more residents in their population. And one of each personality type.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I can't believe people just said they liked Katt...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I can't believe people just said they liked Katt...



I can't believe you just said that...

Yes! I do like Katt, because while she isn't the most attractive thing, she is very kind. Basing people (or animals) on looks even in a game is shallow in my opinion. 

c;


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't mind the wolves, from what I've seen on other people's games they're not too bad 
I can see why other people might not like them though!


----------



## Char (Aug 29, 2013)

If anyone would like to reserve Katt from me let me know with a PM. She was one of my originals but to be honest she's...uh...not for me.


----------



## froakie (Aug 29, 2013)

To me, the whole "wolf craze" is getting annoying... but hey! If people like wolves then that's fine with me.

I love the cranky/snooty personalities because they're so rude that it's hilarious!


----------



## amybear91 (Aug 29, 2013)

Personally, I've always loved the wolves, since the first AC game, so when Fang was in my campsite recently I was really happy to ask him to move to my town ^_^


----------



## chriss (Aug 29, 2013)

I had Katt before I reset. She was great, I even got her pic which I was able to transfer to my new town ♥
Cats like Felicity,Merry, Mitzi are weird looking to me...


----------



## Alipopcorn (Aug 29, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> The whole cranky and snooty being 'bad, negative personalities' and rude is kind of... nonexistent in New Leaf. Those two personality types are pretty friendly from what I have seen of them now. I have never had Apollo or Gigi be rude to me in any way. If anything, they should change the personality names to something like 'Mature' and 'Fashionista' instead. Because they're certainly not Snooty or Cranky anymore. They're shells of their former selves. If you think they're rude now you should have seen them in Population Growing!
> 
> That said, Wolves are one of my favorite species. They have lovely character designs and their head shape is cool. I just wish we had a more diverse group to choose from. I mean, seriously. There are 24 cats and 20 dogs last I checked. There's only half as many wolves. In fact, all the species should have more residents in their population. And one of each personality type.


I've never seen a wolf in new leaf. Sorry I only had a couple in city folk.


----------



## majnin (Aug 29, 2013)

I never bothered with wolves really. They're just there, they don't bother me and I don't particularly care about them.


----------

